# Layout blind 4 sale!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a tanglefree Originater layout blind for sale it comes with a snow cover, its a pretty low profile blind, its got good room inside, its got a flag port on each side, it folds up backpack style and has straps too. off the top of my head i'd say the dimensions are 15" tall, 32" wide, and 82-84" long. the snow cover is for a different blind but it works on this blind just fine, its been used only a few times, other than a little grass in the bottom its pretty clean, its a great blind and I hate selling it, but I have 3 Xlanders that I use and this was my backup blind. I could use the money to fund other projects. I live in South Jordan, PM me or feel free to text/call me at 801-712-7072 i'm Nathan, and i'm asking $160 for this setup....check it out!


----------

